# What size wheel spacers can I run?



## Wikked1.8 (Sep 16, 2006)

I have my A6 and want to run wheel spacers, particularly in rear. I got the car with these Audi Q5 wheels and I know they're 19" and I think they et39. Anyone know what size spacer I can or should run, or does anyone have pics of their setups?


----------



## Neosapian (Jul 22, 2006)

On the narrow body c5, assuming you're lowered on 235/35/19 with 8.5's front & back, it seems as though ET33 up front is the reasonable maximum without fender mods. You can probably pull off ET30 rear, lowered. Personally I feel ET35 front and ET32 rear is just about "right".

What is your exact wheel, tire, and suspension specs. Also check the wheel/tire Fitment/picture threads on this and other c5 forums.


----------

